
Indonesia forest fires spark blame game as smoke closes schools - chewz
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/12/indonesia-forest-fires-spark-blame-game-as-smoke-closes-hundreds-of-malaysia-schools
======
chewz
Same scenario played year after year. Everyone blames Indonesia. Indonesia
says its not us. Nothing changes.

> Malaysian authorities distributed half a million face masks to residents on
> Tuesday after large-scale forest fires in Indonesia spread smoke and thick
> smog to neighboring countries. -
> [https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/11/asia/malaysia-
> singapore-p...](https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/11/asia/malaysia-singapore-
> pollution-intl-hnk/index.html)

> Indonesia Denies Responsibility for Haze Affecting Malaysia -
> [https://jakartaglobe.id/context/indonesia-denies-
> responsibil...](https://jakartaglobe.id/context/indonesia-denies-
> responsibility-for-haze-affecting-malaysia)

This is from 2015 - [https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-34571356/south-
east-a...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-34571356/south-east-asia-
haze-deadly-cost-of-indonesia-s-burning-land)

